# RS Models' 1/72 Henschel 132 jet dive bomber



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, I was building two things at once, and finished them a day apart .

This is one of Nazi Germany's drawing-board projects for a jet dive bomber with the pilot lying prone on a couch to minimize G-forces:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/hs132b.html










More pics at the Link, Pete and Julie.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting design. Could almost be a submersible with a different engine.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Nicely done!

I love the -132; it's like a very angry Volksjaeger!

I thought this might be a repop of the Huma, but it isn't! Those RS guys do some interesting stuff!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Faust said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> I love the -132; it's like a very angry Volksjaeger!
> 
> I thought this might be a repop of the Huma, but it isn't! Those RS guys do some interesting stuff!


Especially interesting on this kit was a few parts shown in the instructions that I couldn't find on the sprues. Specifically the throttles, control stick, and nosewheel oleo scissors. They had a little hand symbol next to them. Ya know what the hand symbol turns out to mean? "You must scratch build these parts yourself. :freak: Yeah, I have a hand gesture for _them_.


----------

